# Out of nowhere????



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Was wondering if any champion (big time) has ever come out of nowhere? meaning that had not one champion in their background? or would that be impossible? 
thanx
beth, moose and angel


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well it certainly isn't impossible. But highly unlikely. In that, in almost 20 years of showing goldens I personally do not know of any. There may be a few where a dam from pure pet pedigree was bred to a champion male and produced a champion. That seems feasible...I can't site you one, but it's probably happened. Both parents? Doubt it.
This is in the show ring. There is a little girl in California named Pony that did this -- although her offspring were champions in the field not show.


----------

